# General > Upcoming Events >  ONGA ONGA DONGA DONG SHOOT - SUNDAY 12th FEB

## Kooza

Napier and Hastings NZDA have organised a gong shoot on the 12th, good chance for potential members or other NZDA guys to have a catch up, I'm at work so more details tonight

Anyone know how to up load a PDF?

----------

